# Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren



## Brokencyde26 (13. März 2018)

*Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage ich Kühle nur meinen CPU mit Wasserkühlung bringt es was diese mit 2 Radiatoren zu betreiben?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Das kommt auf die Radiatoren, die verbaute Cpu, die verwendeten Lüftern und deren Drehzahl an. Grundsätzlich bringt zusätzliche Radiatorfläche immer was, aber ob sich die Sache lohnt kommt auf die vorhin genannten Punkte an. Ohne genauere Angaben dazu kann niemand eine Empfehlung geben ob sich der Aufwand wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Ravenshark (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Ohne Info`s zu deiner Hardware und den Radiatoren die dir da vorschweben kann man dir kaum deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Brokencyde26 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Also der eine Radiator ist ein 360 von Alphacool mit 3 120 mm Corsair ML120 Pro  Also Mainboard habe ich ein ROG STRIX X299-E GAMING Prozzesor ist ein i9-7900X die CPU läuft imoment auf 4,5 ghz noch mit Luft Kühlung aber 80 C° sind mir zu warm darum wollte ich umsteigen darum frage ich voher, und 64 gb GSkill Trident Z RGB DDR 4 ram und 2 1080 TI ROG Strix.


----------



## FunkyMaster (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Stimmt das mit dem System? Ich frage nur weil in deinem anderen Thread hast du andere Komponenten erwähnt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...pc-spiele-sehr-schlechte-fps.html#post9218742

Intel i7 7820X 8x3,6 GHz
Asus ROG Strix x299 -E Gaming
2x 16 GB DDR 4 3000 MHz Ram von Crossair
2 X Asus Strix Geforce Gtx 1080 TI OC im sli mod
1000 Watt be quiet DARK Power pro 11
Windows ist auf einer 960 Pro m2 installiert
Win 10 Home 64 Bit


----------



## Brokencyde26 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

hab die CPU getauscht das die alte Fehlerhaft war was auch an den FPS Problemen lag und hab noch ram Nachgekauft. sonst stimmt sie ja


----------



## v3nom (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Die CPU wird mit OC sehr warm. Wenn du dann noch einen Monoblock hast um die VRMs zu kühlen dann ist das einiges an Abwärme.
Ein einzelner 360er sollte reichen für die CPU, aber ein 2. wird die Wassertemperatur nochmal senken und evtl. Verbesserungen in der Größenordnung 5°C bringen.


----------



## oelchenpoelchen (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Mehr Radiatoren bringen es in fast jedem Fall. Sowas wie "Hubraum ist nur durch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen" könnte man auch ummünzen auf Radiatorfläche ist nur durch mehr Radiatorfläche zu ersetzen... Wenn deine Temps unter Luft nicht über 100 Grad liegen, wirst du mit Radiatoren definitiv kühlere Temperaturen erreichen


----------



## Sinusspass (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Die Cpu verheizt schon ordentlich Energie, das können gerne 2-300 Watt werden. Mit einem Radiator geht das auch, aber mit einem zweiten kann man die Wassertemperatur doch noch ein gutes Stück senken oder aber die Lüfterdrehzahlen und damit die Lautstärke unten halten. Von daher geht die Empfehlung an den zweiten Radiator.


----------



## Brokencyde26 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Ok hab mir jetzt einen 360 für oben und einen 280 für vorne gekauft. Und hab einen AGB und Pumpe in einen von Enermax den Neo Changed wie schließt man das am besten an CPU auf radiator dann pumpe/AGB dann 2 Radiator dann wieder die CPU?


----------



## v3nom (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Vollkommen egal wie du das anschließt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Da es ein Kombi AGP inkl. Pumpe ist kannst du es anschließen wie du möchtest.
Achte einfach auf kurze Schlauchwege und das es Optisch gut aussieht.

Mach aber keine lange Schlauchwege um vor und nach der CPU immer in einem der zwei Radiatoren zu kommen, denn soviel würde es ehe nicht ausmachen.
Radiatoren kannst du auch in Reihe nacheinander anschließen.


----------



## Brokencyde26 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Ok danke euch für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Brokencyde26 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Habe noch eine frage, ist es vom vorteil wenn ich an den 280 radi vorne 4 140 mm Lüfter ran mache also vorne und hinten 2 alle 4 die rein pusten und oben 6 innen und ausen 3 die alle raus pusten? oder macht des keinen unterschied?


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Kommt auf die dicke der Radiatoren an, aber erhöht auch die Geräuschkulisse.
Bei schmale 30mm Radiatoren ist es normal nicht nötig. Zwei Radiatoren sind für die CPU ohne GPU ehe schon ausreichend.


----------



## v3nom (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren*

Bei einem einzelnen 360er der CPU und GPU gekühlt hat waren das 4°C Unterschied. Könnte bei dir auch so 2-3°C bringen.


----------

